# EO's to quit smoking



## TBandCW (Dec 27, 2016)

My son and his wife quit smoking using e-cigs and are now ready for the next step.  The guy who came out to clean our vents/ducts had his daughter make toothpicks soaked in black pepper eo and it worked for him.   I've been doing my research and have found lots of recipes.  Has anyone here done this?


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 27, 2016)

What do they do with the black pepper soaked toothpicks? 

I vape, haven't smoked a cig in 3 years now I guess. Mixing my own e-liquid fulfills my crafty urge, but I have never felt the urge to quit the vaping, even if my mg Nicotine is now down to almost nothing.  I did a bit of research, and using EO's in vaping liquid is a VERY bad idea - the oils disperse in your lungs and can cause huge problems. Just FYI in case anyone is thinking about that.


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 27, 2016)

When you get the urge to smoke you chew on the toothpick.


----------



## Susie (Dec 27, 2016)

There is no magic in black pepper EO.  The only thing that does for you is to give you something to fulfill the hand to mouth action.  This is more or less the same as chewing on straws, sucking an empty e-cig, chewing ice (bad for teeth, but free of calories), chewing on regular toothpicks, eating candy or food (bad for teeth and weight), or anything else that gives your hand and your mouth something to do at the same time.

I quit smoking before there was such a thing as e-cigs.  It is tough.  No matter what you do, you have two addictions.  The first is the physical addiction to nicotine, which can be satisfied through any of the nicotine replacement methods out there:  e-cig, patch, gum, lozenge, etc.  The other, and by far the worst, is the hand to mouth addiction.  That can also be met with the e-cig, or any method I mentioned above.  The reason the e-cigs are so successful is because it meets both addictions.  

If they HAVE to stop vaping, I would suggest they buy lots of celery, cut it into sticks and eat a stick every time they get a craving.  It is the only food that takes more calories to process than you get from it, and it gives that hand to mouth satisfaction.


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 27, 2016)

It sounds like it would be a very straightforward method, but I don't any any experience with cigarettes.

I'd imagine diluting the eo in olive or another mild oil then soaking the toothpicks overnight. The research would be to find a pleasing flavor that doesn't trigger a food craving (certain gum does that to me). Did the duct guy mention if he purchases his toothpicks or makes his own?


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 27, 2016)

I quit smoking, 2 packs per day many many years ago. I was sick for 2 weeks with a lung infection, ended up with asthma, now gone at least for now and never picked up another cigarette. My clue I was done with it was when I went to Vegas and had no desire to smoke when I had drinks and playing machines! It was such a relief to be done with that chapter of my life. My husband whom smoked 3 packs per day, threw them away and never picked up another one, although to this day he says he could smoke again although I have my doubts. I never wanted to smoke another cigarette. Even if we had E-cigs I doubt I would have used them. So it is possible to just quit


----------



## Susie (Dec 27, 2016)

I did it without any kind of help.  Put them down, and never picked up another one.  Hardest thing to do, ever!  So, it is possible.  

However, before anyone goes and fusses at their loved ones that smoke, don't.  It makes them smoke more.  As I always told everyone, I'll quit when, "my *want* to catches up to my *need* to".  They know they NEED to stop smoking already, so you are not giving them new information.


----------



## lsg (Dec 28, 2016)

I quit smoking years ago after seeing the effects of smoking and emphysema.  It was the hardest thing I have ever done.  When the urge to smoke became almost unbearable, I would get out the bicycle and ride around our block with the kids on their bikes and trikes.  We lived in a tiny rural community, so no traffic.  The nicotine patches helped my daughter and son-in-law quit.


----------



## Dahila (Dec 28, 2016)

I was a chain smoker for 39 years and there was nothing I had not tried,  I finally quit on Champix 7 years ago.  I tried hypnosis, did not work.  acupuncture, had not make a dent except for two weeks of cutting down.  I tried everything....... 
My partner dared me and I think it was a huge help with meds too.  The toughest thing I had done, Now I regret I did not quit 20 years ago 
There are some herbs that you chew, and it helps with cravings


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 28, 2016)

15 year ago I realized I am powerless over tobacco.

I have not had any for that long. The "craving" is just a feeling. Nothing to get excited about.
I did have a breath mint habit for a couple of months though :mrgreen:...


----------



## Charles258 (Jan 17, 2017)

Quitting smoking is tough but inhaling essential oils can help by decreasing cravings. Aromatherapy also helps smokers overcome nicotine addiction.


----------

